# Stopping pulling when walking on leash



## Kaia’sPerson (Oct 31, 2017)

Kaia is 13 weeks old and is not treat/food motivated when walking and is fiercely interested in every other dog, human, smell, squirrel and leaf. How do I train her not to pull on leash? She is on a regular leash and collar. I?ve tried praise, stopping every time she pulls and switching direction. And when / how is the best time to train her to walk off leash. One step at a time ...


----------



## Dukejal (Sep 12, 2017)

We had a very difficult time on leash until we purchased a chest harness. We chose the "Easy Walker" brand. It really worked like magic for us. Now, Calvin is amazing on leash. Don't know if that is a typical experience or not but it worked for us!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Highly prey driven, easily distracted puppies take time. 
Practice in the house, then in backyard. Once they start to get it down, practice in the front yard. I use checkcords on puppies, when in open spaces. Do a couple of minutes of leash work, then release them to play. Repeat the process over, and over.
Each new place you take them, they have to relearn it.
Most dogs that are not treat motivated. You teach inside first with string cheese. Due to there being less distractions. I don't know why, but that cheese rates higher than other treats to a dog.


----------

